# Excel (Online) Scripts



## sanket_sk

Hi There,

I am looking for help on Excel Script (Excel online), Please let me know where I can raise my queries.

Thanks & Regards,
Sanket


----------



## Fluff

You can post you question in the Excel Questions section of the site, making it clear that you are looking for an on-line script, rather than VBA.


----------

